
Lambda calculus inspired experiments with artificial chemistry - xorand
https://chorasimilarity.wordpress.com/2019/03/02/lambda-calculus-inspires-experiments-with-chemlambda/
======
xorand
Also this old first mention at HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9906623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9906623)

------
xorand
Related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19236328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19236328)

